

Popcorn-app no longer on GitHub - Gyran
https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-app

======
kilburn
I think Github has nothing to do with all this, for two reasons:

First, because only the [https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-app) has been removed. There are
plenty of forks of the original popcorn floating around github, some of them
with very recent commits (see the network timeline). It seems unlikely that
github would remove just that one repo and leave all these others around.

Second, because as noted by some commenters, the website of that fork
[http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/](http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/) is also down. But it is
not just down: the whole A/CNAME record does not exist anymore! Digging a bit
deeper, you can see that the nameservers of that domain are hosted by
Cloudfare.

It seems very unlikely to me that Github and Cloudfare would act so well
coordinated in taking down an application and its associated resources, yet
they completely ignore all those forks.

That makes me think that this is more of a personal issue. Either someone with
all the keys got hacked and that's the result, or someone has been intimidated
enough (through legal or other means) to shut everything down.

Anyway, time will tell. Don't start migrating all your github repos elsewhere
yet ;P

~~~
isra017
Developer here.

I woke up this morning and everything was down. We are two developper on this
project with admin right on the popcorn-team organisation. The other
developper (jduncanator) is the only one with access to the web hosting.

That said, lets not speculate. I wasn't able to contact the other developer
yet since he is in another timezone and probably in bed at that time.

Most likely, github has nothing to do with all that. Github staff were well
aware of popcorn time and starred it many time. If they would have took down
our project I think they would have took down all the forks with it. Which is
not the case.

I'm trying to get the repo up again. Meanwhile I have my personal repo up to
date: [https://github.com/isra17/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/isra17/popcorn-app).

~~~
higherpurpose
Your own latest release is 0.2.6, though.

~~~
isra017
The tags were lost. Master branch is still 0.2.8.1.

------
VMG
Forks of [https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-app) are still online. Beware the
speculations until you hear a statement from either the developers or github.

~~~
aaronmoodie
the Yify fork is gone as well. [https://github.com/Yify/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/Yify/popcorn-app)

~~~
psykovsky
That one(Yify) redirected to the other(popcorn-team) one, if I'm not mistaken.

------
sdfjkl
No matches for popcorn in GitHub's DMCA request repo yet:

[https://github.com/github/dmca/search?q=popcorn](https://github.com/github/dmca/search?q=popcorn)

~~~
nixgeek
A takedown of a GitHub repository also takes down forks. Therefore it wasn't a
GitHub-actioned DMCA takedown.

~~~
amjd
That's not necessarily the case. Last month yowsup was taken down due to a
dmca complaint by WhatsApp, but my fork of it was still up.

------
CyberSteel
The great thing about open source code is that no matter how many Git repos
get taken down, someone somewhere has the latest clone and can still share it.
Once software is created and shared openly, there is no amount of threats or
coordinated destruction of source code that will eliminate it completely.

------
hiphopyo
This is why I always clone repos to disk.

~~~
KnightHawk3
How else do you clone it?

~~~
bravehurt
clone to cloud saas of course

------
j0k3r
This one[1] was fork just after the original closed. I guess it's the most up
to date.

[1] [https://github.com/isra17/popcorn-app](https://github.com/isra17/popcorn-
app)

------
bluegreyred
I prefer XBMCtorrent over Popcorn-app anyway. It even supports search from
within the XBMC menu, multiple trackers, can be controlled via remote on a
HTPC etc.

[http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=174736](http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=174736)

I’d gladly pay for Netflix but it is not available in my country and this is
the closest thing I have found so far.

------
ajarmst
Thought experiment: Are pulling down a server and eradicating a source
repository actions we can imagine a developer performing after receiving a
visit/message from a lawyer and/or FBI agents? I find that at least as likely
as nefarious actions by Github. (I further postulate a well-scrubbed email
cache and the sudden deletion of vast quantities of porn, but I have an active
imagination.)

------
hhsnopek
Unfortunately I think that this was an act of releasing pressure from multiple
person(s) that are against torrenting copyrighted content. Maybe we popped the
popcorn too long... burning and leaving us hungry for more. Maybe we should
try a better alternative?

------
GRMrGecko
This looks to be the latest that is being worked on, but I could be wrong
[https://github.com/popcorn-org/popcorn-app](https://github.com/popcorn-
org/popcorn-app)

------
fredwu
Still exists afaik: [https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-app)

~~~
p3lim
That is the original, now discontinued one. OP link is to the updated version.

~~~
dewey
Link in the OP is 404ing for me.

~~~
yaph
That is the point of the post.

------
neur0mancer
[http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/](http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/) seems to be down.

------
cantbecool
Is it against GitHub's TOS? I have a web app,
[http://www.moviemagnet.net](http://www.moviemagnet.net), that's a movie
torrent aggregator that I was going to throw up on GitHub after I wrote some
integration tests. It would be shocking to me that they would remove the repo
since they weren't technically serving torrents.

~~~
maxerickson
The TOS don't make any promises:

 _GitHub does not pre-screen Content, but GitHub and its designee have the
right (but not the obligation) in their sole discretion to refuse or remove
any Content that is available via the Service._

and

 _We may, but have no obligation to, remove Content and Accounts containing
Content that we determine in our sole discretion are unlawful, offensive,
threatening, libelous, defamatory, pornographic, obscene or otherwise
objectionable or violates any party 's intellectual property or these Terms of
Service._

~~~
cantbecool
That would explain it. It's remarkable how ambiguous TOSs in general are. I
can see from a business perspective how Github was probably pressured from
outside source, MPAA, to remove the application that could be used as a
conduit to illegally download magnet links. This is such a slippery slope
though...

~~~
maxerickson
I would say the terms are one sided (at least on this issue). I don't think
they are ambiguous.

I don't think it is really a slippery slope either, there would be a bunch of
new law needed to make it so that offering a platform for publication carried
the obligation to publish things (a lot of it focused on protecting the
service provider from liability).

------
daSupreme
not only the repo, their website is down,
[http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/](http://popcorn.cdnjd.com/)

------
superspe
I saw a news about this. Is it the successor?
[http://www.time4popcorn.eu/](http://www.time4popcorn.eu/)

~~~
daSupreme
I would not trust that.. I want the source code! I hope this is a late april
joke

------
MattyMc
Also, coolest 404 page ever!

------
celebril
First C-plus-Equality, now this.

It's growing increasingly apparent that GitHub is not about open hosting, but
a company that has no spines and a tendency towards political self-censorship.

~~~
Karunamon
There is no evidence that Github removed this. When they do a takedown, all of
the forks disappear too. Further, if it was the result of a DMCA, they make
those publicly available.

C+= was not removed for "censorship", but because the commits being done there
were falsely attributed (by the repository owners) to people who didn't want
their names and gravatars associated with it. Bitbucket and Google Code yanked
the repo for the same reason.

------
daSupreme
who got the latest fork?! :D Need to clone asap

~~~
Pym
Here it is, enjoy!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515793)

------
davexunit
If this was GitHub's doing, it's yet another reason to _not_ use GitHub. Move
your repos elsewhere because GitHub thinks that censorship is a good thing.

~~~
alandarev
Unjustified. Why jump into conclusions before official statements are made?

~~~
kentuckyduck
He did explicitly start his sentence with "If".

~~~
alandarev
Indeed, but then proceeded into calling for action: "Move your repositories
away..."

~~~
philmcc
This whole thread is great, it's what happens when programmers interpret
English.

"Well, was the "Move your repositories..." within the implied closing '}" for
the initial if statement or not?"

:)

